# DAZ studio help



## BookStop (Oct 24, 2008)

I now remember why we haven't used DAZ studio - can't get Victoria or any picture, for that matter, to load. I uninstalled DAZ, then reinstalled, then got Victoria 4 something. When I start DAZ and open the quickstart, nothing happens. Supposedly Victoria should be visible, but all I get is a blank white page.

If I open the content and display it as a list, I can look at people or figure or whatever it is called and see a tiny Vic head. If I load it, nothing, if I import, nothing. JUst a plain white screen even though the program is telling me that ithe picture is there.

I've searched online, and come across quite a few people with the same problem, but never an answe on how to fix.

Anybody have a clue?


----------



## Wybren (Oct 24, 2008)

Firstly what computer are you using? I was never able to get Daz to work on the Macbook, no matter what I tried


----------



## BookStop (Oct 24, 2008)

Windows Vista - newer computer


----------



## Wybren (Oct 24, 2008)

HMM that is strange then, because it should have no problems working with Vista. Can you take a screen shot for me?


----------



## BookStop (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok - when I save it, it automatically goes into my picture folder and can be opened in Paint, or Microsoft Photo, or Picture Viewer, but it is tiny like in the content area of DAZ

actaully it saved it twice, once like this pic here, and another that is (dot) DAZ that is a giant blank canvas that I can't open with any program - neither will open in daz though, but my screen is now solid black instead of solid white.


----------



## Wybren (Oct 24, 2008)

HMM I seem to remember something similar happening to me when I first got daz, no matter what I did I couldnt get it to load. what is your Daz version? I think they just released 2.3.5
When you go to click on the figure what menu are you in?


----------



## BookStop (Oct 24, 2008)

DAZ Studio 2.3 with Victoria 4.2


----------



## Wybren (Oct 24, 2008)

HMM, I will start on some tutorials in the morning (is nearly 11 pm here) and maybe that might help solve your problem. Have you tried emailing Daz support about the issue?


----------



## BookStop (Oct 24, 2008)

I probably should email them as I've been working ont he problem now for 2 hours, a respectable amount of time dedicated to fixing it on my own - I just hate not being able to figure it out. In the end will probaly be someting simple, like, you forgot to put the hat on the snowman, or some such thing. Thanks for thinking on it for me, and if you find anything out, I'll be here.


----------



## Wybren (Oct 24, 2008)

have you looked for any free content yet? not that it has anything to do with fixing the problem, but it is something you really need to do. 

DAZ Productions - 3D Models, 3D Content, and 3D Software has alot of cool stuff, and also M4 the new gen male is just released and I think free for everyone,there is also a new freeby released every tueday. If you do get into using it and are thinking of spending anymoney on it, I recomend going platinum club.


----------



## BookStop (Oct 24, 2008)

I haven't downloaded anything good yet, but I'm browsing. I hope the program gets sorted out. It looks like a lot of fun, and I will probably work on it more than my daughter


----------



## Wybren (Oct 24, 2008)

Careful though, it can get addictive


----------



## Wybren (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a thought, when you try to load a person, are you in the bit that says content or studio?


----------



## BookStop (Oct 25, 2008)

The program opens automatically in syudio I think, but I've opened content and tried that way too. I even updated my vdo drivers last night just to see. Still nothing. At least I've written to the DAZ people now, so if they're on thier game, in a couple of days I'll have an answer.

Also downloaded it onto the laptop, also vista, newer...but not as powerful. OPens and I assume works fine. I just haven't sat down to play with it. I don't like using the laptop - it feels weird.


----------



## Wybren (Oct 25, 2008)

Hopefully when you open it it should appear like this








Under the edit and go preferences, under the bit where it says scene, you should be able to turn off the quick load scene and start with a blank page.

when you in content, there should be something that says Daz people and under that it should look like this


----------

